# Oklahoma Joe Parts



## charlietuna54 (Sep 9, 2012)

I have an old upright Oklahoma Joe Smoker and I need to replace the cooking Grates. They measure 15 x 17. I have had the smoker for about 17 years and it is great. Any ideas where I can find new smoke racks for it? Thanks

Charlie


----------



## sqwib (Sep 27, 2012)

TRy here
 

HERE


----------

